# Midsummer Scream Convention



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy Friday haunters!! Next weekend, July 30 & 31 is the Mdsummer Scream convention. First time event and hopefully it won't be the last. Featuring guest panels from the creators of the Queen Mary Dark Harbor, Halloween Horror Nights from Universal Studios, Jim Henson's Creature Shop, Six Flags Magic Mountain Fright Fest and more. Vendors from all over selling clothing, props, housewares and scares and even some classes to take. Actors & actresses from horror films, tv and even Oingo Boingo! The event will take place in Long Beach so if you have a chance, grab some tickets. I believe they still are 30% off if you get them now. http://midsummerscream.org/ :voorhees::jol:

FYI...since I had purchased my tickets months ago, I was given a code last night to share. If you order tickets today and use the code PUMPKIN, you'll get 50% off your ticket price! The code is good until 11:59pm so betta' get 'em at the cheapest price available. You can thank me later! =p


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

I am so bummed that I can't make this event (was especially excited about Oingo Boingo Dance Party)! Hopefully, they will continue it next year as well.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

shmork, sorry you can't make it. By the looks of things, they're gearing up to make this convention as good as all the others. The ticket prices are so low to get as many people to attend since it's the first year, lots of vendors and guests, classes and more. Seems like a great start for a convention. There's still a few more conventions before the end of the year in our area so hopefully you'll be able to attend. I'll be posting more info about upcoming conventions as the dates get closer. Happy Haunting!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

How was the Mdsummer Scream convention?



Fiend4Halloween said:


> Happy Friday haunters!! Next weekend, July 30 & 31 is the Mdsummer Scream convention. First time event and hopefully it won't be the last. Featuring guest panels from the creators of the Queen Mary Dark Harbor, Halloween Horror Nights from Universal Studios, Jim Henson's Creature Shop, Six Flags Magic Mountain Fright Fest and more. Vendors from all over selling clothing, props, housewares and scares and even some classes to take. Actors & actresses from horror films, tv and even Oingo Boingo! The event will take place in Long Beach so if you have a chance, grab some tickets. I believe they still are 30% off if you get them now. http://midsummerscream.org/ :voorhees::jol:
> 
> FYI...since I had purchased my tickets months ago, I was given a code last night to share. If you order tickets today and use the code PUMPKIN, you'll get 50% off your ticket price! The code is good until 11:59pm so betta' get 'em at the cheapest price available. You can thank me later! =p


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Bobzilla, it was a blast!!! For their first convention, they did an excellent job! Good amount of vendors with very good prices, and not the same vendors you see at every convention. Good panels, loved the Halloween Horror Nights one, a big area to walk, not cram packed like some cons, and an eerie, Halloween feel to the event. Sound effects, music and fog all through the event which gave it the mood setting you'd want, classes put on by SoCalValley were very informative. I took the silicone mold making class and it was fun, cant wait to make more. Im very much looking forward to attending this next year!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like it was a blast!
I need to make a point of going next year.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Bobzilla, your welcome. There's a few more events coming around so keep visiting this area, as you can see, I post a lot for Gatherings & Events because I attend about 12 conventions a year so I try to share the info with others in case they don't know.


----------

